# عايز اسم جميل لطفلة فى الطريق



## سمعان الاخميمى (20 يوليو 2011)

*جايينا طفلة جميلة فى الطريق بس محتارين نسميها إيه فياريت تقترحوا اسماء وانا واثق فى ذوقكم.​*


----------



## بنت موسى الاسود (20 يوليو 2011)

مممممممممم مبرووووووووووووووووك وربنا يجبها بالسلامه ويفرحوكوا بيها
ودى شويه اسامى كده ع الماشى

لوسيندا
جولى
ريتشيل
ميراى
بيفرلى
انجيلينا
انجيلا
بارثينا
كيريا
فيرونيكا
باتريسيا
تيا
كارلا
كارول 
ناتالى
كلودين
مورين 
ميليسيا
وانا بحب اسم ميرا جدا 
لو عايز اسامى تانى اكمل


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (20 يوليو 2011)

السلام لكِ يا ستى ياعدرا مريم

تى آجيا : ماريا ، مارى


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (20 يوليو 2011)

*شكرا لمرورك وياريت تكملى​*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (20 يوليو 2011)

*شكرا لمرورك الغالى والإهتمام أخى مكرم*​


----------



## بنت موسى الاسود (20 يوليو 2011)

بس انت كده هتتلخبط من كتر الاسامى ممكن حضرتك تقولينا عايز تسميها بحرف ايه


----------



## Thunder Coptic (20 يوليو 2011)

*الف مبروك استاذ سمعان الرب يفرح قلبك
انا مع الاستاذ مكرم 
اسم مريم مناسب
*​


----------



## Thunder Coptic (20 يوليو 2011)

بنت موسى الاسود قال:


> مممممممممم مبرووووووووووووووووك وربنا يجبها بالسلامه ويفرحوكوا بيها
> ودى شويه اسامى كده ع الماشى
> 
> لوسيندا
> ...


معلش لو فيها غلاسة دى اسامى ادوية تصرف من الصيدلية
مش اسامى طفلة :smile02


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (20 يوليو 2011)

بنت موسى الاسود قال:


> بس انت كده هتتلخبط من كتر الاسامى ممكن حضرتك تقولينا عايز تسميها بحرف ايه



*صدقينى مفيش حرف محدد اى اسماء حلوه من ذوقك ياريت تشاركينى بيها​*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (20 يوليو 2011)

شايمس قال:


> معلش لو فيها غلاسة دى اسامى ادوية تصرف من الصيدلية
> مش اسامى طفلة :smile02



*ههههههههههه طيب ماتفيدنا انت ؟*​


----------



## بنت موسى الاسود (20 يوليو 2011)

شايمس قال:


> > معلش لو فيها غلاسة دى اسامى ادوية تصرف من الصيدلية
> > مش اسامى طفلة :smile02


انت شكلك مش هاوى اسامى صعبه


----------



## بنت موسى الاسود (20 يوليو 2011)

اسماء العدراء هى
ميرا ميراى ماريام مورى ماريا شيرى بارثنيا يعنى البتول بالقبطى 

ودى اسمى تانيه لقديسات فبرونيا مارتينا جيرا وده اسم موجود فى الكتاب المقدس سفر التكوين وهى بنت بينيمن
مارلين مادونا فيرونيكا كارولين كلارا بوتامينا ريموندا مانويلا جومانه يعنى دميانه بالايطالى منيرفا فيرينا فبيولا فيولت سلفانا سلفيا سوسنه


----------



## Thunder Coptic (20 يوليو 2011)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *ههههههههههه طيب ماتفيدنا انت ؟*​



مانا قلتلك مريم- كرستين -جاكلين -امانى -تهانى اسامى ممكن
تتفهم مش بيتادين وجريمسين ومش عارف اية دى اسامى عايذة نشرة على شان تفهمها :smile02


----------



## Thunder Coptic (20 يوليو 2011)

بنت موسى الاسود قال:


> انت شكلك مش هاوى اسامى صعبه



اصلى مليش فى الادوية :smil15:​


----------



## Thunder Coptic (20 يوليو 2011)

بنت موسى الاسود قال:


> اسماء العدراء هى
> ميرا ميراى ماريام مورى ماريا شيرى بارثنيا يعنى البتول بالقبطى
> 
> ودى اسمى تانيه لقديسات فبرونيا مارتينا جيرا وده اسم موجود فى الكتاب المقدس سفر التكوين وهى بنت بينيمن
> مارلين مادونا فيرونيكا كارولين كلارا بوتامينا ريموندا مانويلا جومانه يعنى دميانه بالايطالى منيرفا فيرينا فبيولا فيولت سلفانا سلفيا سوسنه



انتى مصممة تعقدينى ماشى انا حسييك تختارى الاسم بس ماتنسيش الكتلوج :ura1:


----------



## راجعلك يا يسوع (20 يوليو 2011)

أنا أحب اسم كارمن


----------



## happy angel (20 يوليو 2011)

*الف مبروك سمعان ربنا يخليهالك

اسم بارثنيا جميل جدااا*​


----------



## كرستينا كركر (20 يوليو 2011)

شايمس قال:


> مانا قلتلك مريم- كرستين -جاكلين -امانى -تهانى اسامى ممكن
> تتفهم مش بيتادين وجريمسين ومش عارف اية دى اسامى عايذة نشرة على شان تفهمها :smile02



*انا معاك ياشايمس اسم كرستينا جميل جدا ههههههههههههههه​*​


----------



## Violet Fragrance (20 يوليو 2011)

*ألف مبروك أخونا الغالي 
ممممممم اسم كريستين اسمي المفضل و ميرال و ميريام   و لوري كتييييييييير حلوين
*​


----------



## كرستينا كركر (20 يوليو 2011)

*مبروك استاذ سمعان انا بحب​​** ميرولا​** روفان​* *ريموندا​* *جسكا ​**مارفن  ​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (20 يوليو 2011)

*جاسيكا
جوليا
جوليانة
ميرولا
ميريت
ساندرا
سيسيليا

ولو افتكرت حاجة تانى هرجعلك
والف مبروك مقدما​*


----------



## +Nevena+ (21 يوليو 2011)

الف مبروك ربنا يخليها ليكم يارب
ويفرح قلبكم دايما

وفي كمان اسماء :
آن
ليزا
ايلين
دانا
ليندا
اوجيني
جيرمين
ماريز
جولي
ميري
نادين
جومانا
جوفانا
كيرمينا
كارولين
مارفل


لو افتكرت تاني هاجي


----------



## ملاك السماء (21 يوليو 2011)

*ميلا و  شادان و يوستينا و ترنيتى و الين و رفقه و ديالا و ريناد و **نيرين *


----------



## ABOTARBO (21 يوليو 2011)

مبروووووك يا استاذنا ...
شوف الاسامى دى وممكن اضيف تانى لو تحب حضرتك :
فيرينا - دولاجى - ليديا - مهرائيل - كاتى -  جوى - هيفين - جونير - كلارستى - هارمونى


----------



## twety (21 يوليو 2011)

*مايفا
جونيير

والف مبروووووك
*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (21 يوليو 2011)

*الله يبارك فيكم كلكم وياريت لو فى أسماء تانيه تشاركونا بيها
شكراااااااا لمروركم الغالى​*


----------



## كرستينا كركر (21 يوليو 2011)

*انشاء الله يااستاذ سمعان اول ماتشرف السكره بالسلامه لازم تقولنا هتسميها ايه​​*


----------



## wijdan (21 يوليو 2011)

صباح الخيرات

في عندك يارا , لارا , لانا , دانا , نارا , ليونا أو لين ,ليال أو ليالي , روان , مجدولين , ندى , شهد , ملاك أو ملك , نور , مياسه , كريستل 

وبنزيدك لما يخطرلنا بعد ان شاء الله

تقوم الماما بالسلامه وبتفرحوا بالعروس الصغيره


----------



## rana1981 (21 يوليو 2011)

*الف مبروك اولا
وتانيا انا بحب اسم سيرينا وجيسيكا وكارلا​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (21 يوليو 2011)

*أوليفيا , باتريشيا , آنّا , جلوريا , جريس , روز , أناسيمون , هارت , كاندى , جيرنى , ميلودى

**هيلانة , إيلاريا , أبيجايل , ميلانيا , هولى , آجيا , *


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (21 يوليو 2011)

*شكرا لمروركم وردودكم الجميلة 
عن فكرة المولوده لأختى مش لى لأنى مازلت unmarried
يالاشطارتكم تجمعولى عروسه 
بس اوعوا تقولوا انى
طماع وبتقا عليكم
هههههههه*


----------



## ABOTARBO (21 يوليو 2011)

*إيميلى , بربارة , كارول , جينيفر
*​


----------



## ملاك السماء (21 يوليو 2011)

*آيرين 
جينا 
جوستا
ريبونه
روزيتا
ريفان
**نتالي
**سيرين
لايان
**ناريمان
**نردين 
و ياريت دول يعجبوك و مبروك لاختك على الطفله الجميل المسيح يبارك لها فيها و لو صادفت و لقيت اسم تاني حلو هكتبه لك انت بس تأمر و احنا ننفذ ...
*


----------



## بنت موسى الاسود (21 يوليو 2011)

ماريز ايلاريه مونيكا بانسيه نرفانا ترفينا ميريت انسيمون انسطاسيا بريسكلا برناديت هيلانه هيلن ميرون منريت سولانج ان


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (21 يوليو 2011)

*شكراااااااااا لمروركم الغالى​*


----------



## Molka Molkan (21 يوليو 2011)

سميها مولكا وريح نفسك


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (21 يوليو 2011)

*ههههه لا ياعم مفيش الا مولكا واحد بس وكمان بنوته رقيقة هسميها مولكا ياراجل ده كلام؟​*


----------



## just member (21 يوليو 2011)

مارينا...سارة....كرستينا.... ليليان.... ناردين.....امممم
مش فاكر تانى 
لو افتكرت تانى هجيلك
ربنا يباركلكم فيها وتكون سبب بركة للبيت كلة


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (21 يوليو 2011)

*شكراااااااا لمرورك الغالى والمشاركه الرائعه أخى just member*​


----------



## ملاك السماء (21 يوليو 2011)

*اولجا و رهف و سلفانا و ميريت و مارينا و فيبي و ماتندا و ايفون و تينا و لينا*


----------



## ABOTARBO (21 يوليو 2011)

*فى اسم رااااااااااااااااااائع اعتقد انه يونانى اسمه أوجـــــــــــــــاى *


----------



## Molka Molkan (21 يوليو 2011)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *ههههه لا ياعم مفيش الا مولكا واحد بس وكمان بنوته رقيقة هسميها مولكا ياراجل ده كلام؟​*



طيب دا انا حتى طيب


----------



## العراقيه (22 يوليو 2011)

*في ناردين حلو  اسم العطر اللي اتسكب على ارجل المسيح ومعناه الورده البيضاء  وفي اسم يوناني ستافرو يعني صليب ده اسم ولد وتقدر  تسميها ستافرينا 

narden ......... stavreena

والف الف مبروك مقدما ربنا يباركها*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (24 يوليو 2011)

فى اسمين لقيتهم فى كتاب لنيافة الانبا غريغوريوس ..

+دولوريس Dolores= أطلق هذا الاسم على العذراء مريم بمعنى (مريم الأحزان )

+ أولجا Olga = قديسة - مقدّسة - تقية.


----------



## النهيسى (24 يوليو 2011)

*مريم ............​*


----------



## tasoni queena (27 يوليو 2011)

مايفل

سولانج

مورا

مونيكا


----------



## ^_^mirna (27 يوليو 2011)

وفى ميرنا :fun_lol::fun_lol::fun_lol:​


----------



## tasoni queena (27 يوليو 2011)

> وفى ميرنا



 انتى تعرفى حد اسمه ميرنا ؟؟ هههههههههههه


----------



## ^_^mirna (27 يوليو 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> انتى تعرفى حد اسمه ميرنا ؟؟ هههههههههههه



ههههههههههههههه
حاجه زى كده :smil12:​


----------

